# Tug Ionia Built 1960



## DEREK SANDS (Apr 25, 2005)

Does anyone know when she was based at Harwich for a while, approximate dates?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry Derek, no idea as to dates and also not detailed on Thames tugs website either. Could it have been dry-docking relief vessel ergo short stay.

5162449
*IONIA * 
O.N. 301193. 187g. 0n. 113' 7" x 28' 9" x 12' 6½".
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (340 x 570mm) Polar MN16 type by British Polar Engines Ltd., Glasgow. 960bhp. 27 tons bollard pull.
12.5.1960: Launched by Henry Scarr Ltd., Hessle (Yard No. 771) for William Watkins Ltd., (Ship Towage (London) Ltd., managers), London. 
14.7.1960: Registered at London. 
8.1960: Completed. 
20.9.1968: Owners restyled as London Tugs Ltd., (same managers). 
1.1.1975: Owners acquired by Alexandra Towing Company Ltd, Liverpool and London. 
28.4.1976: Owners restyled as Alexandra Towing Company (London) Ltd. 
1987: Sold to Falmouth Towage Company Ltd., Falmouth 
1988: Renamed ST. MAWES. 
2001: Sold to Mr Anderson, London and intended to be renamed IONIA, but placed in lay-up, initially at Rochester for a few months then to Bideford where she continued in lay-up as ST MAWES. 
2005: Sold to Exploring Life Ltd., Buckfastleigh and renamed IONIA. 
3.2009: Sold to Rachael Swain, Bideford and still laid up, as intended floating café. 
5.2020: Still at Bideford looking a derelict wreck


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

BillH said:


> Sorry Derek, no idea as to dates and also not detailed on Thames tugs website either. Could it have been dry-docking relief vessel ergo short stay.
> 
> 5162449
> *IONIA *
> ...


Still looking very sad in Bideford this afternoon ?


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

Finger trouble resulted in her looking twice as sad


----------

